# Boot/Binding size question



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If the ancle strap still fits, and the binding isn't too narrow, it should be good.


----------



## heymonroe (Feb 22, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> If the ancle strap still fits, and the binding isn't too narrow, it should be good.


Yeah that's all good, I was more concerned with overhang I guess.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

i generally aim to have the toe of my footbed come up closer to the toe of my boot but as long as youre centered in the binding and on the board, i think you should be good


----------

